# Kid "kit" ideas



## Ein_85

So we have four kids in our wedding. 

Two girls 10 yrs and 3 yrs
And two boys 9 yrs and 6 yrs

I want to make each one a little kit so they will have something to keep them entertained during the rehearsal stuff and the wedding day.

So any ideas would be awesome. Especially for the two older kids. 

The 9yrs is my train bearer and the 10yr old is gonna be our junior bridesmaid, and neither is a common role so I think they don't feel very excited about their roles in the wedding. 

Any thoughts or ideas would be awesome!


----------



## Wobbles

Could you do a craft/goodies box/bag for each child in line with their ages? Arrange for there to be a kids table?

Outdoor games if your wedding is outside? 

Disposable cameras to take their own pictures (3 older one anyway). 

Traditional games for the older ones if you can arrange a table?

Have them pick a tune for the dance floor and make sure the adults get involved.

Who doesn't do party games? Get adults and them involved in 1 or 2?

x


----------

